# Central Film School or London Film Academy? (1 Viewer)



## ella pellegrini (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi guys, I want to apply to a one month intensive filmmaking certificate in London. So far I saw the one at the Central film school and at the London film academy. I wonder if anybody has any advice about them or if you know any other similar courses in London. Cheers

Mod Edit: please go easy on caps lock.


----------

